# Choosing Single Speed ratio



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

I want to set my hardtai up as a single speed for urban, trail and DH. The local hills are seriously steep and I am currently pushing up everything. For DH I just want to make my bike quieter and there is no need to pedal as I am braking pretty much the whole way down. I bought a kit which came with 13 tooth sprocket and I was advised to buy a 16 tooth. I have a new 34 front ring but I wonder if 32 would be better. Any advice on a best ratio settup.:thumbsup:


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

i would start at 2:1 or close to it, and then see if its too easy or too hard of a gear, im running a 34:14 and its alittle tough but your legs get beefier lol


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

I live in a very hilly area. I run 2.3 to 1. It was hard at first but now my thighs look like tree trunks and I notice the extra strength.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

26:12 is good for me. If I ever get a SS specific hub I would go with 26:11 though.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

34:16 or go compact at 26:12.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

I already gotz the 34 ring plus a 13 and 16 for out back. I bought the 34 for my casette and my 32 is a bit worn. I tried leaving the chain on the 16 tooth sprocket last night and the hills were tuff. I know the trick with SS is to keep your speed up and set yourself up for the hills but it was still tuff. I am keen to go super simple and quieten things down. I hate the sound of my rear mech when hit the DH.

Cheers for the recommendations
I will go 34/32 - 16


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i'm running 34:15 and sometimes 32:14


----------



## ncossey (Aug 26, 2008)

Im running a 34/17 or 2:1 but I tried running a 39/18 for a while, and I have pretty beefy legs after being in the marines for 4 years, and it was still a bit much to actually sprint and build speed when there wasnt much room, but now that Im running 2/1, I can sprint fast as hell and build alot of speed in gaps if needed.


----------

